# RIP Freeridin Gypsy Danger 8.29.13 - 4.18.16



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dicca died today. 

She was the daughter of FC/AFC Texas Troubador x FC/AFC Dance Hall Gal. From the very beginning, she demonstrated her athletic ability, flying up and down the stairs at 9 weeks of age. Jumping into the Expedition at 10 weeks. She had great eyes and could always find the guns. There was an intensity about her that I loved. She was a pain in the holding blind - in fact, I hated dealing with her in the holding blind, but when she got to the line, she was all business.

Dicca suffered heat stroke hunting for a hen pheasant in the Qualifying at the Lone Star Trial this past weekend. After the guns helped her to the bird, she returned wobbly. Marcy Wright and Joey Smith rushed her to the Denton Animal Clinic, where the doctors thought that because of Marcy's quick actions (icing Dicca's groin and armpits, and poring alcohol on her belly) in addressing Dicca's 108 temperature that she would recover. Unfortunately, that was not the case. Things took a turn for the worse, her heart arrested today, and the doctors advised against revival and in favor of euthanasia.

Dicca was a character. When I would travel to Texas, she would lay on the front seat and stretch over the console so I could pet her as I drove. When she got tired, she would roll on her back, stick her feet in the air, but always have her head where it could be petted. The day we introduced her to ducks, she forgot about me. The first day we threw her ducks, she raced to the bird, returned with it, spun around, spit it out, and waited for someone to throw her another bird. She loved to retrieve.

Dicca wasn't the most talented dog that I have had, but I don't think I have had a dog with more heart. She always gave me everything she had. 

Here is a photo of Dicca (next to Kitty and Edda, both yellow) in the Bluebonnets, April 2014. 










I will miss her


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hate this. Im sorry ted.


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Ted, especially at such a young age.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How heart breaking to have her go at such a young age. Take care.
Laurie


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh dang... what a heartbreak. Very sorry Ted for your loss. Just hard to imagine what to say that could help you feel better.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Condolences from Alabama
Dave & Marty


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

So very sorry Ted ....condolences


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww Crap, I am sorry Ted


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

So heartbreaking, I am truly sorry for your loss Ted.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. 
A very touching tribute.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted,

Having lost a young one, I feel your loss deeply....so young, so promising, and then gone with no warning...a reminder to everyone, hug your dogs and enjoy them to the best of your ability!

My sincere condolences, 

Lainee, Tango, Riot and Bandit


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Please accept my condolences. Nothing can replace that piece of your heart.

I would like to address some of the treatments for heat stroke in another thread.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss. It's a tough deal.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Ted,
I cant express how much this breaks my heart!!!


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ted,
I don't know you personally but I feel your pain....Too young at any age but the loss is monumental...so sorry, but it seems like you will create a fond memory in your heart and on paper...god bless


----------



## Joe Watts (Feb 26, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss. I know it hurts. She sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

So very sorry for your loss. 

MP


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

awful to hear, sorry for your loss...


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Very very sorry to hear such bad news.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Ted. my heart breaks for you and Dicca. John


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Aw geez Ted I'm sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and HRK. I can't imagine how ill all of you are.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Ted.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Gosh Ted that really sucks. My condolences to you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Ted,

i am am so very sorry for your loss. You have handled this with class. 

She was lucky to have you and likewise. You were fortunate to have her. 

Chris


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you for your description of what we all now know was an outstanding dog. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Laurie and I both are very sorry for your loss...
I enjoyed seeing her compete when she was running the 
Derby with my two girls. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

My condolences on your loss. It's so hard to loose a young one- having experienced it, you feel cheated out of all the fun and promise of the future. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Heaven got a good one. Love her alert expression.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

So Sorry for your loss..this hits close to home because our 3 young dogs share an almost identical birthdate..I can't and won't imagine what you're going thru...


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of Dicca. Such sweet memories you have of her as you travelled together.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

We are saddened to hear this, words can't begin to help. Please just know we are here for you


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate this - the pain part of dogs, but oh how wonderful the dance is. Ted, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

So terrible to lose a dog so young. Our condolences.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry, Ted, very hard to lose them, so young especially.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Ted, so very sorry to hear this. 
My condolences ,Shawn White.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

So sorry to here.
It's tuff to lose a buddy.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

regret hearing this news, hang in.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

So young and so talented! What a difficult loss this must be. May God give you the strength to get through this.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Condolences from Minnesota. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Ted, this is awful. I heard a dog went down and went to the vet but I had no idea that she was yours or that she died. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Condolences to you and family.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Ted, so sorry to hear this. They give so much of their best.

Jeff


----------



## daveindenton (Nov 5, 2015)

Ted, I was a spectator at that test and watched it happen. I was wearing a long sleeve t-shirt and windbreaker and wasn’t the least bit hot. I am new to this sport and I never imagined that a dog could get in trouble with a 75 degree air temp. You should know that I think several people there, especially me, learned a valuable lesson. She was a great looking dog. I am terribly sorry. - dave


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ted,,, so very sorry for your loss.. Thats just terrible.. Take care.

Gooser


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Ted, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Ted, so sorry to hear of this. Cherylon told me yesterday about what happened, but never thought this would be the end result. Take care and keep her in your heart.


----------



## a.curtin2011 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Makes me sick to my stomach reading this- I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh, Ted, I am so sad for you. What a loss and I know how much each and every one of your dogs mean to you. To lose her so early is such a heart breaker. 

With great compassion for you, Glenda


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

So sorry, way too soon.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Ted-

I'm so sorry. There isn't anything consoling to be said, but she died doing what she loved. Again-no words. 

I'm sure she knew every day that she was loved and that she was going to spend her days getting birds.

Wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog.

Take Care-

M


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

This is so sad! I'm sorry for your loss. Three years old is way too young. My condolences to you!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. It is hard to say goodbye and especially hard to the young talented ones.

Lesa C


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ted,

My condolences. It is good that you have some good memories to look back on. Losing any of them at any age is tough. I hope that with time, you will be able to focus on the good times.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Ted,
I am so very sorry. Having lost 2 in the past 4 years to age related stuff, and how hard that was, I cannot imagine losing a young one. 
Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Ted, 

My heart goes out to you.
We all know how hard it is when they pass. But at that young age it is unbearable.

Job 1:21
Ray K


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's just terrible news. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this Ted, My condolences.

Andy Kenneallly


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Ted, 
We our so sad to hear about your loss. Prayers and condolences to you and everyone involved. Thanks for sharing the wonderful tribute of 
your Precious Girl.
Bill & Micki


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

No words Ted, no words. Dicca's getting live flyers everyday in heaven and poor some extra love on the ones left here on earth with you.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you lost such a promising youngster. It sounds as though she had a special place in your heart. I offer my sincere condolences.-Paul


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Damn it Ted, that is a tough one. I am very sorry


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

So very sorry Ted, what an awful tragedy to lose one so young and full of promise. Thanks for sharing her story though; perhaps it will help someone else. It certainly gave me pause: I have a young Ches. female close to her age, who doesn't tolerate heat too well; last fall she got wobbly after training on marks that barely had the other dogs breathing hard, also about 75 degree temperature. She suffered no ill effects (spent the night at vets just in case) but I already planned to pull her from training once it gets warm and will scratch and forfeit entry fees if I think it's too hot. Again, very sorry for the untimely loss of Dicca.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am sorry to hear this. I know she will be missed.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Ted, I'm so sorry to hear this bad news. I was hopeful after talking with you yesterday, this sucks.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss Ted


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Very sorry


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ted, my heart goes out to you. I am truly sorry.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Never easy losing any of our dogs much less a youngster.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Ted, I hope this puts a smile on your face as you watch some of Dicca'a competitors in the stair case competition.

Joe O'Brien


https://youtu.be/gghfoRKVPCo


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Ted,

I'm sorry for your loss of such a young dog.

Tom


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ted so sorry for your loss!

Aaron*


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

I am late to express my sincere condolences on your loss. Every day, anyone of us that heads to the line whether for training, trialing, or testing, fears injury or heat related illness related to our sport. It is never easy when it does happen, and I pray that you find that the memories that you and Dicca shared will help ease the pain you are feeling right now. Thinking of you.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ted, so Sorry for your loss. They never last long enough, but Dicca went much to soon
I wish you had Dicca there with you now to celebrate your birthday
Condolences to you on the loss of a special friend


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

They tear a hole in your heart that never heals. I'll pray you can find comfort in your faith. God Bless.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Condolences from our family to yours for your loss.

Stan b, Elvis & the Redhead


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry Ted. It is so damn hard. Each and every one.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Ted.


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

So so sorry...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Just saw this. Every single day that we wake up, every time we walk out of our home, and every time we walk to the line as a team with our dogs, tragedy is near. The miracle is all the times that tragedy is averted by joy. I am so sorry for your loss but gladdened by the love she left in your heart. RIP Dicca.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Im so sorry...prayers are sent to you and your family.


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family and to all she touched.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Very sorry to see this. Our deepest condolances.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh no Ted...... I just found out about this today. My heart is absolutely breaking for you; I wish I had some words of comfort. But it's hard to come up with anything other than I understand the pain of loss with the sudden death of a young one. I'm so truly sorry my friend.....


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

My condolences to all involved


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

What a tragic thing to happen! I am so sorry!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Ted, I am so sorry to read this. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I am so sorry to learn of the tragic loss of your Dicca. God only loans them to us. Some for a short time and others for a long time! They are here to teach us all about love. Dicca was hear to teach you about heart and what it means to never give up. She gave it her all, as many do. In some the drive and desire are all there is......

Prayers for you and strength

Rest in peace Dicca, all the birds are for you now......

With Sympathy,
Earlene


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Ted, sorry for you loss, Rest in Peace Dicca!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry Ted she was a great competitor


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

I am so very sorry Ted. What a tough way to lose her! Beautiful photograph. I know you will miss her very, very much.
Marcia


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

“Dogs’ lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you’re going to lose a dog, and there’s going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy or delight in her innocence, because you can’t support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There’s such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always being aware it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is a way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of these illusions.”
– Dean Koontz, _The Darkest Evening of the Year_, 2007​- See more at: http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/when-your-dog-dies/#sthash.AsCH2VzX.dpuf


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Sometimes it doesn't seem fair. My sympathies to all involved. Ted, I offer my condolences. Harry


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

So very sorry to hear about your loss. Hard to believe a dog so young can have a problem like this. Ted, did the medical staff indicate any congenital issues or other hereditary problems were present? From what you describe, it seems DiCCA was in great shape. Once again sorry for your loss.


----------

